# Your absolute best hamburger!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Where did you have your best hamburger? What was it like? Obviously I'm a hamburger fan; I'll describe my own best shortly.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Where did you have your best hamburger? What was it like? Obviously I'm a hamburger fan; I'll describe my own best shortly.


I prefer the bigger hamburgers they sell at snack bars.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Where did you have your best hamburger? What was it like? Obviously I'm a hamburger fan; I'll describe my own best shortly.


I make them myself, the best a man can get !


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Here in the SE USA - *Five Guys*


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There is a group of us expatriates from California living in Tennessee, and when we return there, we always gravitate to In N Out. I can't say they're the best, but when I'm there, I tend to eat them like candy. Things always taste better salted with nostalgia.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The cheeseburgers I used to eat on Madison Avenue in NYC next door to my father's apothecary. All beef. Fatty cheese. Great pickles!!!
From the 1970's.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

From the 1980's, fish and chip/ takeaway food shop in Ballarat Victoria on main road outa town heading west on a dark desert highway- pre McD & BK (HJ's), inundation of the Oz burger market.

Even came with Pineapple if you wanted (oh and the Oz fav Beetroot)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The best tasting burger I've had in recent years was at the MRK Public in San Clemente. Their description: "1/2 pound Angus beef patty, white cheddar, oven roasted tomato, romaine, house made dill pickles, grilled onion spread, Lemon aioli". Bacon if you want it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Duke's Chowder House, Tukwila, WA.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Love burgers. New York Cheese. Something like that. Mustard, onion, fresh lettuce, ....


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm not really a hamburger fan, but one day one of my friends took me to a restaurant in Wesley Chapel, Florida called Red Robin. I ordered, as a matter of principle, the largest most unhealthy burger I could find on the menu. I cannot recollect what the title of the behemoth was, but it was a gigantic burger with a fried egg on top. It was magnificent!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Red Robin is popular out here. Excellent burgers and REAL milkshakes.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

80-20% meat. 
Garlic, worstistestishire sauce, salt, pepper, garlic, onion powder, garlic. 
Hand mix to a bare minimum. Make patties with the center thinner than the edges. Put on a hot CHARCOAL grill for 4-5 minutes per side. Melt some cheese on at the last minute. 
Serve on white bread bun with DUKES mayonnaise, mustard and dill pickle slices with HEINZ ketchup on the side for dipping. 
Bass Ale in a glass.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

The best of the best...If you were wander to Belgrade...http://talimatvracar.rs/ Traditional serbain pljeskavica...The original 'hamburger' made the same way in centuries old tradition...


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I personally think the homemade kind is my favorite. I will either go the swiss with sauteed mushrooms with the usual trimmings, or a patty, american cheese, onion, tomato, pickle, lettuce, green chili, and I have discovered that garlic mayo (the homemade kind!) is fantastic on a burger. But yep, those are my go to burgers. Oh, and I have to have ranch dressing to dip my burger in. I know it sounds gross but it is fantastic!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

We buy the Sirloin patties and grill at home for the best taste. 

If we pan fry I saute diced onion in Worcestershire sauce with seasoned salt (to taste) and add the patties to the cooked onions. Slice of colby cheese, tomato, pickle and lettuce and all in an onion bun ... yum. 

I don't use mayo (never have, can't stand it) so ketchup - real ketchup, the one made without high fructose corn syrup, with just natural sugars from the tomatoes tastes like ketchup used to be some 30 years ago.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I used to study in San Francisco in 94-96 and found a great place for burgers called Johnny's Hamburgers on Irving and 24th, close to where I lived. I usually went alone on some Sundays. Just found out it's closed...Pizza is my favorite so I had that 5 times more often


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry, folks.
For me the term 'best hamburger' is cognate with, for example, 'best dental abscess'.
It's an insult to good beef to pre-emptively masticate it, combine it with pickles better suited to accompanying herring, then slap it between chunks of pappy soft stuff masquerading as bread. 
Much better to lightly toast a thick slice of granary bread, spread thinly with Marmite, then spread thickly with peanut butter. Bliss.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Much better to lightly toast a thick slice of granary bread, *spread thinly with Marmite*, then spread thickly with peanut butter. Bliss.


 Rather you than me, Pat!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A little comedy relief...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I go for great simplicity. 85/15 hamburger meat, add a little olive oil and Worcester, mixing thoroughly, fry on a hot pan without any fiddling except for the single turn over. Serve within two slices of a good rye bread, with a layer of sliced half-sour pickles and some Kosciusko coarse-ground mustard. Ecstasy.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

A local pub here in the 'burbs serves a meal called a Crackburger. The crack refers to cracked pepper, it's got a nice peppery flavour. With a local draught beer, it's like crack.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you order a burger at a real restaurant it costs almost as much as a steak, so I'll have a steak. I only have a burger if I'm out running errands and I get hungry, so it's usually a Wendy's 2 dollar job.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Antiquarian said:


> I'm not really a hamburger fan, but one day one of my friends took me to a restaurant in Wesley Chapel, Florida called Red Robin. I ordered, as a matter of principle, the largest most unhealthy burger I could find on the menu. I cannot recollect what the title of the behemoth was, but it was a gigantic burger with a fried egg on top. It was magnificent!


If you want really satisfying taste, you must have maximum fat and calories. A seaweed burger simply doesn't cut it.

To be a vegan, for me means to give up on the best life has to offer.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

My favorite burger was at Big Nick's restaurant on the Upper West Side of Manhattan, which closed a couple years ago. But admittedly this was not a gourmet burger, it was just a very solid standard burger. It was more about my attachment to that place than the actual burger.

My preferred burger is medium rare with cheddar cheese and a slice of raw onion. However I've cut way back on meat consumption in the last couple years so it's a very occasional thing now.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

My fave is at Kitty Pappas Steakhouse in North Salt Lake. They use fresh ground chuck, and might fine ingredients. That place has been in business since 1947, so I think that says something. Been going there since 1986, myself. Recently Kitty's son, George, has made his ketchup infused with Crazy Dave's Insanity Sauce. Put that on your cheeseburger with an egg on top, and get it on your fries. Damn good stuff.


----------



## Der Titan (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't like the hamburgers of McDonalds, they are cheap but pretty ordinary. But we have a restaurant, which was called Hollywood Canteen, later Burger lounge, these hamburgers are much better. "Best burgers in town" are their advertisement. By the way I am coming from Hamburg, so I am a hamburger myselve. But that the hamburger is called hamburger, probably doesn't mean that it comes from Hamburg.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Was Red Robin mentioned? My favorite there, the original "gourmet cheeseburger." Get a shake with it, for sure.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

starthrower said:


> If you order a burger at a real restaurant it costs almost as much as a steak, so I'll have a steak. I only have a burger if I'm out running errands and I get hungry, so it's usually a Wendy's 2 dollar job.


Reverse here Burger is $15, Steak $30


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Der Titan said:


> I don't like the hamburgers of McDonalds, they are cheap but pretty ordinary. But we have a restaurant, which was called Hollywood Canteen, later Burger lounge, these hamburgers are much better. "Best burgers in town" are their advertisement. *By the way I am coming from Hamburg, so I am a hamburger myselve. But that the hamburger is called hamburger, probably doesn't mean that it comes from Hamburg*.


That is exactly what the name means. It was associated with Hamburg before it became associated with ham.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Johannes Brahms is my favorite Hamburger.


----------

